# Mountain Biking Near Torino



## Katie (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey, Im here studying in Torino, Italy for the year, and I love mountain biking but haven't been able to go yet, and I don't know any good spots. I didn't bring my bike or helmet or shoes. Just wondering if anyone knew any good places to bike and/or to rent bikes around here. I do cross country and downhill, or if anyone wants to meet up to go and ride. Let me know! Ciao!

-katie


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

You wanna go here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=349410

Okay maybe not in your backyard but I guess you could get there in an hour or so. There is a link in the thread with all the routes and what maps to get. Better get a helmet before going there...


----------



## LUKE2W (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Katie, i don't know if they rent bikes but you can try at Maximiglio or Amante e Casella (search on web ) , If you want to ride take a look at our site www.mtbcucuzzoli.it ,most of us live in Torino and every saturday we ride all day. Bye

Luca


----------



## Le President (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Katie, if you like downhill also, I suggest you to come in Aosta Valley.
It's 1 hour from Turin by car (2 hours by train) and there is Pila resort that is a very good place for bikers (downhill and XC).
In Pila you can rent bikes and helmet, protections, etc.
I live in Aosta and if you come here, contact me. 
Here the link:

http://www.pila.it/homepage.asp?l=e&s=e


----------

